
Show HN: Simple football league tables, both “classic” and “alternative” - bbx
http://footballtabl.es/
======
manuw
Nice work. I like this a lot.

From where do you get the data?

------
arsalanb
Mobile version doesn't have ads. Great work, I'm bookmarking this :) Congrats
on making it.

~~~
lie07
there is an ad.

~~~
arsalanb
Ah, just saw it. Great work regardless, let's give him that!

